# San Luis Pass Texas Slam



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Went wade fishing by myself on saturday morning and man the fish were there. I was hitting trout and reds on live shrimp under a popping cork, then free shrimp for some flounder. Then threw on a double rig with some pink gulp and kept catching redfish and trout. All and all a good day with the texas slam. The flounder werent as thick as seawolf, but they seemed to be bigger and didnt have to fight the crowd!! sorry no pics i only kept one 19" flounder and lost a much bigger one bc i didnt have a net!!


----------

